# 15 gallon column aquarium



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Is it possible to use this as a planted cherry shrimp tank? I'd really like to have a large tank, as in 20 or larger, but it's so cheap (164.95 for the tank kit, and the stand) for the whole 15g column setup and the lack of room, this is kinda my only option.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Blackheart said:


> Is it possible to use this as a planted cherry shrimp tank? I'd really like to have a large tank, as in 20 or larger, but it's so cheap (164.95 for the tank kit, and the stand) for the whole 15g column setup and the lack of room, this is kinda my only option.


13.6" x 13.8" x 24.8"

Possible. Gonna have to figure out something for the lights though. I was looking at this the other day...really really cool...but really tall.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

The light it comes with seems quite nice. Wouldn't work right though because of the height of the tank? I could probably stick to low light plants

I don't care about the height of it.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Blackheart said:


> The light it comes with seems quite nice. Wouldn't work right though because of the height of the tank? I could probably stick to low light plants
> 
> I don't care about the height of it.


Aesthetically I love the height...it's getting light to the bottom of that thing that worries me. What kind of light does it come with? I couldn't tell, was in a hurry.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

supposedly it said it was a T5 light


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Blackheart said:


> supposedly it said it was a T5 light


Cool, but still...how many watts/how big can it be to fit in the canopy of that thing. It better have some epic reflectors.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

i have no idea really but all it says is, "The 15 Column Deluxe Aquarium Kit features a unique integrated Fluorescent Light Hood with Full Spectrum T5 light."


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Blackheart said:


> i have no idea really but all it says is, "The 15 Column Deluxe Aquarium Kit features a unique integrated Fluorescent Light Hood with Full Spectrum T5 light."


Yea, I just looked over the PDF...useless. http://www.aqueonproducts.com/assets/017/30824.pdf

I figure, just through deduction...it's a 12 inch T5...making it 8 watts. Now the picture looks like just one bulb, but perhaps there is two. I don't know. I'm just not sure if 8, or even 16 watts if I'm wrong is going to penetrate the water. Hmmm....this tank is awesome, I have to think of something. 

Maybe if it could be retrofitted with the best reflectors money could buy it's doable as a low light. Your thoughts....see link.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I don't think there is any chance that you could get more than very low light with the stock light fixture. It doesn't seem to have a reflector, other than the white colored plastic parts. But, the setup looks easy to put a LED light in. You could use 4 Cree XP-G LEDs, 60 degree optics, in 2 rows of 2 LEDs, with them spaced 4 inches apart, running at 700 mAmps, and probably get at least 40 micromols of PAR, which is good enough light to grow almost any plants with CO2 or possibly with Excel.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Hoppy said:


> I don't think there is any chance that you could get more than very low light with the stock light fixture. It doesn't seem to have a reflector, other than the white colored plastic parts. But, the setup looks easy to put a LED light in. You could use 4 Cree XP-G LEDs, 60 degree optics, in 2 rows of 2 LEDs, with them spaced 4 inches apart, running at 700 mAmps, and probably get at least 40 micromols of PAR, which is good enough light to grow almost any plants with CO2 or possibly with Excel.


Thanks for helping out Hoppy! You are a gentleman and a scholar. :biggrin:


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

it's either that or I might try this:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11164163

Aqueon 25 gallon aquarium and stand. for the same price as the column aquarium. quite nice.

they do have a deluxe plant kit version which comes with a dual T5 light fixture, but no stand.

Update:

I decided to go for the 25 instead. it was the same price exactly as the 15. what a sweet deal. 25g tank, plus the stand, and an Aqueon 24 inch full Flourescent hood. 

Maybe the light won't be that great, but i can always change that later. But the sweetest part of the deal was that the stand was already put together! can't beat that.


----------



## MitchD (Feb 14, 2012)

This tank is on sale for 80 bucks at my local pet smart, I strongly considered it. Then I got an edge for 50


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

I've already been down that road with the edge lol too much of a hassle to do ANYTHING in it.


----------



## MitchD (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah it was a real pain to set up, we will see!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

With a tank this tall (the 25) used for shrimp, most folks neglect to utilize the height.

Just be sure to have lots of manzanita/wood/something that goes up into the tank that you can cover with moss and plants. The more surface area you've got for shrimp, the better. And it will look quite nice.

(I mention this because most of us shrimpers stick to short, long tanks. But tall tanks can easily be used if you stuff them with things to fill the space.)



Blackheart said:


> it's either that or I might try this:
> 
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11164163
> 
> ...


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm honestly not looking really to use Moss. mostly more java ferns and anubias. And not Manzanita wood, either. Just mopani wood or malaysian. I was thinking of getting a huge piece of branched driftwood and putting it upwards in the tank and covering it with java ferns and anubias.

And what's wrong with the space, though?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Was just a suggestion - hence the "wood/something" - for adding height and surface area for shrimp.

Absolutely nothing is wrong with the space. Like I said, the more surface area you've got for shrimp, the better. 

Most people get these tall tanks just for shrimp and don't necessarily (not saying you don't - just offering suggestions) realize their full potential for shrimp. Some sort of wood and any sort of plants you decide upon to take advantage of the height will look great.


----------

